# Hap?



## Dgonc86 (May 12, 2020)

Hey guys is this a nimbochromis? If so what kind? Some kinda hybrid? Need help with id'ing please


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

As pointed out in the other thread, it appears to be a Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus hybrid.


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/vie ... p?t=203737
This link should work.


----------

